# A couple of firsts!



## happy appy (Jun 10, 2012)

Well today was the day. I had lots of helpers and a friend to go with me. We hooked up Prince and Sugar and headed out on the trails. Marg, the lady driving Prince, was taking him out for the first time outside the ring. I was taking Sugar out for her 3rd drive ever. Prince is great on trails, a seasoned pro and took good care of Marg. She said that it was the best day she has had in years. Sugar did fantastic. I have tried to drive her for the last 2 years but time has always been a factor. Never got to the point of hitching her to anything and very little ground driving until this spring. She has been taking care of my ring by dragging it weekly since March. We hooked her up last week for the first time and she was great. I drove her again this week and no problems. So today with 2 walkers and Marg and me, we headed out for a short drive. It was the best. I couldn't of asked for a more relaxed mini. She loved the trails and fields to play in. Here is a couple of pictures for today.







Marg and Prince in front followed by me and Sugar.

Me and Sugar.


----------



## Jill (Jun 11, 2012)

Sounds like you all had a great day! Way to go


----------



## susanne (Jun 11, 2012)

You all look great -- happy, relaxed and in good form.

I love trail driving! We have some great trails near us, but I wish we could drive directly off of our property -- narrow mountain roads and idiot drivers mean we have to haul out to drive.


----------



## happy appy (Jun 12, 2012)

I have a whole trail system out the back door. They are unassumed road allowances. Sometimes we share with the atv's but my horses and minis are so use to that, they don't even look at them any more. Some spots are a little rocky when the sand has been washed away but no one keeps the road up so we just have to deal with it.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jun 12, 2012)

Congratulations, how exciting! It looks like you've done an excellent job with both horses and now that's paying off for you AND your friends! Hehe.

Way to go.

Leia


----------



## happy appy (Jun 12, 2012)

Hey it might sound strange but I think that the other horses have been watching the rest in training and have learned from that. LOL I know they didn't but when I started grounded driving the other 2 this year they just seemed to get it. Many more miles and I might believe that watching has truly helped but right now that's what it looks like. If I get them pulling drags this year I will be happy I think.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jun 12, 2012)

happy appy, I firmly believe horses learn from watching others. It is a natural way for them to understand what is 'OK' and what they should fear. A foal will learn to run from things that his mom runs from, or show no concern if she did not. I have had foals (saddle horse) who practically begged to be ridden and I'm convinced it is because I rode their dam and herd mates with them along. I let my horses watch me driving another (trained) horse as much as I can. If nothing else they learn that it is a perfectly normal thing for a horse to do and aren't as tense when they are hitched the first time.


----------



## happy appy (Jun 12, 2012)

The mini turnout areas are right off the sand ring. When I work one the rest are standing there watching the whole show. If I can't work all of them at one go, the others stand there and call. It's motivation to get my butt in gear earlier and get to everyone before work.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jun 12, 2012)

My grass driving arena (I am being generous when I call it that it is pretty small - but I'm happy with it all the same) is right off one of my dry lot areas and I often have horses vurtually lined up at the fence watching me work one of the trained or being trained horses.



I wonder sometimes what the comentary would be if they could talk lol.


----------



## little lady (Jun 13, 2012)

That looks like an enjoyable day. Congrats!


----------



## Jules (Jun 13, 2012)

wonderful, it looks like a lovely, relaxed drive. Congrats on getting your girl driving!


----------



## Lloydyne (Jul 18, 2012)

Years ago my daughter was in a patterns class with a horse that never messed up and he was never impatient. She was 4th in the class and all three horses in front of her went out and instead of waiting patiently for the Judges acknowledgement they danced around like gaming horses. When it was her turn, her horse went out and danced, just like the others. He normally would never do something like that...absolutely...they learn from watching. If she went to the ocean by herself he would fight about going into the water, if they were with another horse going in the water he would walk right in. He was a follower for sure, when in a group he didn't like to be one nose hair ahead of the lead horse. lol


----------



## paintponylvr (Jul 27, 2012)

What great fun you've had! Way to go getting them started and they look awesome and fun!






I'm a firm believer that they "watch and learn". What you don't see is the yearlings, 2 & 3s on the other side of the fence w/ the big arab mare that were all standing and watching this training episode of our first time with the 3 abreast hitch. The two fillies in the foregrond have been to many functions now - but then they get tied to the hames of their dams while driving, so we always have a 3 abreast with a foal, but haven't tried with 3 abreast w/ both offspring yet. Don't think I will - no trails I go to are wide enough. BUT these little girls are set up for learning to drive in a couple of years - neither road, trail, mud or water - nor a cart or wagon will bother them!


----------



## Knottymare (Jul 27, 2012)

Great fun! The horses look relaxed and so do you and your friend!

*paintponylvr**, your picture is darling!*


----------

